# Error 0x80070091: The directory is not empty



## jaffarali (Nov 8, 2011)

dear sir
how to rectify the error 0x80070091: the directory is not empty.
please help me sir
thankyou


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

and welcome to the Forum

When do you see this error message? . .

See if this helps . . When trying to delete an empty folder in Vista, getting Error: - Microsoft Answers


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Did you open the file that you are trying to delete and see if there were other folders or files in it? If so, it is just telling you that you have to delete the files within the folders before you can delete the parent folder. If you have problems deleting the file, and are sure that there is nothing you or your computer needs in the folder your trying to delete, you can use Unlocker to delete the folder.


----------

